# Silvertrol trolling motor. need any kind of info on it!!



## turismo01 (Aug 13, 2010)

does anyone one know what about year this would be. I am having trouble finding info on this old thing. It does work has 2 speeds high and low and center is stop position. And would like to know what about thrust this has.


----------



## turismo01 (Aug 13, 2010)

i paid 30 for it. do you think its worth it?? it does run very good and is in very good condition. please leave me your comments.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 13, 2010)

not sure if you'll find anything or not...

I did see this - https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=254033

and another place I found this - which resembles what you have
""Hunter" by Silvertrol. It is a very simple unit, with a forward and reverse toggle switch. No throttle or selectable voltage"


----------



## turismo01 (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah i did see that one. it looks just like mine but the switch is on top instead of the side. im guessing mine is from the 50's


----------

